# Will GenieGo Ever Get OOH Download Capabilities?



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I know that this will all be speculation (right?), but I'm just curious if anyone thinks or believes that we'll ever be able to download shows to our devices while out of home? 

To me, this would be the greatest capability this device could have. I think of all the times i travel and finish watching all of the shows I have downloaded to my tablet and see new stuff in my DVR list back home that I would much rather just download to my device(s) overnight instead of dealing with OOH streaming's constant hiccups and stoppages. 

Is it a rights issue? Why would the rights be different for downloading to device at home vs. remotely? What other reasons for not allowing this are there?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My bet is not in the near future, and based on both rights issues and need for more support when it doesn't go right.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Having had DIRECTV for close to 20 years now and not really staying too far up to date on competitors offerings, is there anyone that offers this right now? Does DISH's TV Everywhere allow you to download shows from your DVR to your device when not at home? Does Xfinity have anything that even comes close to this? Not streaming, mind you, but the ability to download shows to your device (whether at home or not)?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My guess is not for a really long time. I think the restriction is there to prevent subs from sharing programming with non-subscribers. I think that's also why new devices have to be activated while on the GeniGo's home network.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hells bells. They can't even update the android genie go app in a timely manner. This will never happen. Unless it's for iOS then I'm sure it'll be available day one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrro82 said:


> Hells bells. They can't even update the android genie go app in a timely manner. This will never happen. Unless it's for iOS then I'm sure it'll be available day one.


You WILL be assimilated!

:rotfl:


----------



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

You can be on your home network and away from home with VPN .......


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Bohica said:


> You can be on your home network and away from home with VPN .......


Do you actually have that working?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Bohica said:


> You can be on your home network and away from home with VPN .......


Doesn't work last time someone tried it. It still figures out you aren't at home..


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

U-Verse advertises this....do not know if is true....if so, maybe when they purchase DIRECTV will be in that future??


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Couldn't you go to the D* web site (when not at home) login and set a show / Program to record to your dvr after downoad - Then would it be added to your genie go (or) is that only done manual from the go device?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Couldn't you go to the D* web site (when not at home) login and set a show / Program to record to your dvr after downoad - Then would it be added to your genie go (or) is that only done manual from the go device?


Yes, but I am not talking about adding shows to my DVR, I am talking about being able to download prepared shows that reside on my GenieGo to my device when I am out of my home. You need to be home and on the same network that your GenieGo is attached to in order to actually download shows to devices now.

As far as subs sharing programming with non-subscribers, it seems like they are undermining that with TV Everywhere already. All I'd need to do is give someone my userid and password and they could log in to the DIRECTV website or into a DIRECTV app to stream whatever channels are available for out of home streaming. I was at my brother-in-law's house this weekend. They have DIRECTV, but subscribe to the package that doesn't have ESPN. I wanted to watch the Cubs game on Sunday, so I fired up my tablet, logged into ESPN GO, and we watched the game. How easy would it be for me to just give him my password so he can watch ESPN whenever he wants? Not that I'm going to, but my point is they are already undermining the point of view of "sharing programming with non-subscribers."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> All I'd need to do is give someone my userid and password and they could log in to the DIRECTV website or into a DIRECTV app to stream whatever channels are available for out of home streaming.


I would be VERY careful as to you who share you your DIRECTV® username and password to watch TVE, as that is the SAME same US and PWD to access your account. Once they are on your account, they can create mayhem! User BEWARE


----------



## AmazinglySmooth (Oct 25, 2014)

I would love to setup a VPN for this. How would I do it?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I would be VERY careful as to you who share you your DIRECTV® username and password to watch TVE, as that is the SAME same US and PWD to access your account. Once they are on your account, they can create mayhem! User BEWARE


Absolutely true. That's why I wouldn't do it.

I was simply trying to illustrate that not being able to download prepared GenieGo shows while outside of/off of the home network where the receivers and GenieGo reside should not be a consideration for DIRECTV from a subscription/program sharing point of view. The GenieGo has a limit of 5 devices, those devices need to, at some point, be activated on the network that has the subscribers DVRs & GenieGo, and they would also have to have access to the sub's username and password (in the case that the app stopped/logged out/etc.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> Absolutely true. That's why I wouldn't do it.
> 
> I was simply trying to illustrate that not being able to download prepared GenieGo shows while outside of/off of the home network where the receivers and GenieGo reside should not be a consideration for DIRECTV from a subscription/program sharing point of view.


It seems you were trying to say otherwise. It appear to me that DIRECTV® is relying on the subs that they are smart enough to share the password with those they can trust.



mrdobolina said:


> As far as subs sharing programming with non-subscribers, it seems like they are undermining that with TV Everywhere already. All I'd need to do is give someone my userid and password and they could log in to the DIRECTV website or into a DIRECTV app to stream whatever channels are available for out of home streaming. I was at my brother-in-law's house this weekend. They have DIRECTV, but subscribe to the package that doesn't have ESPN. I wanted to watch the Cubs game on Sunday, so I fired up my tablet, logged into ESPN GO, and we watched the game. How easy would it be for me to just give him my password so he can watch ESPN whenever he wants? Not that I'm going to, but my point is they are already undermining the point of view of "sharing programming with non-subscribers."


----------



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

prushing said:


> Do you actually have that working?


It works just fine.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I am revisiting this to answer my own question regarding "Does any other provider allow out of home downloading from your DVR?" The answer is yes...Comcast Xfinity allows you to download shows recorded on your DVR to devices while you are out of home. However, there are limitations to this: when you download a show from your DVR (whether in home or out of home), you "check it out" which renders it unviewable even when you are home and watching TV on the DVR the show is recorded on. To watch it at home on your TV or on any other device you need to check the show back in. Also, there is a limit of 10 shows that can be on a device at any given time. 

I still like the GenieGo solution over Comcast's, but would love it even more if I could download shows when I am out of my home. 

On another note, Peds, even the GenieGo uses your DIRECTV user name and password for authentication. I stand by my claim that if they are trying to prevent non-subscribers from accessing programming via not allowing out of home downloads, they are undermining that already with TVE. There are several ways to provide a non-sub with access to programming (share ID and password and the non-sub can access VoD via the app, live streaming via the app, live streaming and/or VoD content via content owners apps (the FOX apps, ESPN Go, etc.), stream shows from GenieGo via that app) and I find it pretty funny that THIS is the line in the sand for them.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe the line in the sand belongs to the content providers rather than Directv. Clearly the Comcast methodology prevents multiple copies of a show from being accessible even to the extent of cutting it off for in-home viewing. Perhaps Directv negotiated the right to allow multiple copies, but limited downloading to in-home. As much as I share your desire to be able to download while outside the house, I prefer Directv's arrangement to Comcast's. At least I'm not stopping anyone at home from watching a show when I take it on the road with me.

Obviously sharing one's user name and password could give non-subscribers access to TVE programming, but in doing so, one could not be using the same TVE app at the same time. I suspect that content providers won't be easing up on the constraints any time soon.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

gpg said:


> Obviously sharing one's user name and password could give non-subscribers access to TVE programming, but in doing so, one could not be using the same TVE app at the same time. I suspect that content providers won't be easing up on the constraints any time soon.


I'm not sure why I think this, but I thought you could have multiple streams going on the DIRECTV app? For example, if I were streaming a channel on my tablet and my wife were streaming a different channel on hers? No? Something to test tonight! (I know you can't stream to 2 separate GenieGO apps at the same time.)

As far as Comcast vs. GenieGo, I agree. I much prefer the DIRECTV solution. Perhaps you are right and the limit is coming from the content owners. It still seems like a silly limit to me, but then what do I know?

Also, could Xfinity's limitations be due to the fact that their DVR is cloud based and not set top box based like DIRECTV's? Just another thought.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> On another note, Peds, even the GenieGo uses your DIRECTV user name and password for authentication. I stand by my claim that if they are trying to prevent non-subscribers from accessing programming via not allowing out of home downloads, they are undermining that already with TVE. There are several ways to provide a non-sub with access to programming (share ID and password and the non-sub can access VoD via the app, live streaming via the app, live streaming and/or VoD content via content owners apps (the FOX apps, ESPN Go, etc.), stream shows from GenieGo via that app) and I find it pretty funny that THIS is the line in the sand for them.


Obviously sharing one's user name and password could give non-subscribers access to TVE programming, but in doing so, you are also giving out access to your account. So DirecTV is banking on that you are smarter than that and you are not going account access to strangers. So since you don't seem to mind sharing your account log in in, please post your user name and password here..

Mrdobolina account log in info

Username:
Password:


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Peds, you are missing my point entirely. 

So if DIRECTV is banking on people being smart and not giving out account access via password sharing (even with people who subs totally trust), then what is the reason for not allowing out of home downloads from GenieGo? gpg suggested (way back in this thread) that it was to prevent subs from sharing programming with non-subs. My point is that if that is the reason, they are already undermining that with TVE. Either way a sub would have to share their id and password with a non-sub to share programming. If TVE (where a sub or a non-sub with a subs info can stream channels via the app, get VoD via the app, stream other channels via their apps, or stream DVR shows if the sub has a GG) is an acceptable risk, why is out of home downloads of prepared shows not? If anything, ooh download is MORE secure because the GG app needs to be on the home network to be activated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's contractual, they have no choice. I can't go into further detail.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TVE is meant to be shared with folks inside your personal circle (direct family members), you can of course choose to share with the entire world by sharing your account credentials, that is up to you, but DIRECTV® is banking that you know better than that.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's contractual, they have no choice. I can't go into further detail.


Thanks for clearing that up, hopefully DTV is able to force a change in that


----------

